# neuinstallation was sollte ich beachten [solved]

## lexi

hi, 

da meine bisherigen Versuche Gentoo zu Installieren fehlgeschlagen sind, werde ich mich noch einmal ranwagen!  Was letztendlich genau schief lief kann ich nicht sagen und interesiert mich im Moment auch nicht mehr.  

Das habe ich vor : Ich möchte ein System für den Dauerbetrieb (als Router, Fileserver, Vdr, downloadserver und ev. Druckserver) .

Als System habe ich derzeit ein Aopen Big Tower mit MSI board, AMD Athlon XP 2600, 1024MB Ram, eine Haupauge Nexus (rev.2.2) , eine Haupauge Nova, ein Raid-Controller HighPoint RocketRAID 454 (der soll nur die Festplatten ansprechen können, also kein Raidlevel) als Soundkarte dachte ich an eine Soundblaster Audigy, einen Pioner DVD Bernner und genügend Festplatten. Da das ganze dann mal nicht in meinem Zimmerchen stehen soll, sondern im Raum daneben (wegen der Laufgeräuche) , aber der PC ja sowieso an ist wollte ich noch folgende Features haben/nutzen : externes DVD Laufwerk/Brenner, die Möglichkeit ne Externe USB platte dran zu stöpseln, trotzdem Musik drüber hören, vdr soll über den Monitor wiedergegeben werden (sollte mit Kvdr laufen), natürlich auch das surfen möglich sein, die Möglichkeit mal ne Sicherheitskopie ner DVD zu machen und zu guter letzt sollte ich damit jedes gänige Medienformat (avi, mpeg, wmv, mp3, vob, bin, ...) abzuspielen können.  Das sollte ja alles machbar sein? Oder ? Da ich ja nun ein paar Anläufe unternommen habe mit der Installation frage ich mich welche "USE" flags sollte ich setzen? Ist  Alsa oder OSS besser geeignet für mich? Oder kann ich die einfach ert mal beide reinsetzen? Sorry habe leider noch keine Deutsche Beschreibung gefunden.  Was ich bisher für mich relevant fand ist = dvd dvb divx4linux xine mozilla cdr dvdr dvdread encode  Fällt euch noch was ein was ich hinzufügen sollte?

Wie ist es besser mit meinem Raidcontroller schon vor der Inst. reinbauen oder nachträglich? (ändert sich dann eventuell die Bezeichnung der Platten?)  Bei dem was ich vorhabe sollte doch nen Stage 1 fällig sein? Oder habe ich hier ne Verständnissproblem?  

Ein kleines Verständnissproblem habe ich mit wine! Wie ist das um wine nutzen zu können muß ich windows und die entsprechenden Programme installiert haben? Oder geht das auch ohne Windows installation?

Als Drucker habe ich einen Canon MPC F600 vorrätig. Hat den jemand von euch am laufen? Wenn ich den noch mit einbauen könnte dann wäre das der Knüller ist jedoch erst mal nebensache! Ich hätte aber zur not noch nen D-Link Printserver da. Jedoch sind meine bisherigen Versuche den ans laufen bekommen immer fehl geschlagen.

PS. die nötigen Kabel (Monitor, USB Aktiv-Verteiler und Verlängerung, Verlängerung für Lirc Empfänger und für Sound) sind alle vorrätig .

----------

## _never_

 *lexi wrote:*   

> als Soundkarte dachte ich an eine Soundblaster Audigy, einen Pioner DVD Bernner und genügend Festplatten. [...] externes DVD Laufwerk/Brenner, die Möglichkeit ne Externe USB platte dran zu stöpseln, trotzdem Musik drüber hören, vdr soll über den Monitor wiedergegeben werden (sollte mit Kvdr laufen), natürlich auch das surfen möglich sein, die Möglichkeit mal ne Sicherheitskopie ner DVD zu machen und zu guter letzt sollte ich damit jedes gänige Medienformat (avi, mpeg, wmv, mp3, vob, bin, ...) abzuspielen können.

 

Alles hier genannte ist möglich, nach meinen Erkenntnissen. Zu den anderen Sachen kann ich nichts sagen.

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Da ich ja nun ein paar Anläufe unternommen habe mit der Installation frage ich mich welche "USE" flags sollte ich setzen?

 

Siehe die offizielle Liste der USE-Flags. Wenn du mit einem Flag nichts anfangen kannst, lass es einfach weg (nicht deaktivieren, sondern ganz weglassen).

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Ist  Alsa oder OSS besser geeignet für mich? Oder kann ich die einfach ert mal beide reinsetzen? Sorry habe leider noch keine Deutsche Beschreibung gefunden.

 

ALSA ist eine Neuentwicklung und als Ersatz für OSS gedacht. Sofern ein ALSA-Treiber für deine Karte vorhanden ist, solltest du es nutzen. Ansonsten greifst du auf OSS zurück. Du kannst beides gleichzeitig im Kernel haben, aber du kannst nur eines von beidem für eine Soundkarte benutzen. Das heißt: läuft ALSA, dann lass OSS weg. Im Übrigen: wenn du mit mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig Sound ausgeben möchtest, dann benötigst du entweder das dmix Plugin von ALSA oder einen Sound Server (ein Programm, das den Sound von mehreren Quellen (Programmen) zusammenmischt - so wie es unter Windows standardmäßig der Fall ist). Das Erstere ist etwas kompliziert einzurichten, das letztere ist bei KDE schon dabei (genannt Arts). Alternative Sound Server: esd und JACK.

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Wie ist es besser mit meinem Raidcontroller schon vor der Inst. reinbauen oder nachträglich? (ändert sich dann eventuell die Bezeichnung der Platten?)

 

Kommt darauf an, ob der Controller für die Installation relevant ist. Wenn deine Rootpartition nicht über mehrere Laufwerke verteilt ist, kannst du ihn nachher einbauen. Sollte dieses Laufwerk allerdings nachher Teil des RAID-arrays werden, solltest du diesen schon fertigstellen, bevor du überhaupt anfängst.

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Bei dem was ich vorhabe sollte doch nen Stage 1 fällig sein? Oder habe ich hier ne Verständnissproblem?

 

Ja, hier herrscht ein Verständnisproblem. Die Stages besagen, wo in der Installation du genau anfängst mit Selberkompilieren. Mit einer Stage1-Installation wirst du alles von Grund auf selbst kompilieren, was natürlich eine Weile dauert. Bei dem System, das du dir zulegst, ist sie auch nicht notwendig. Du kannst ruhigen Gewissens eine Stage3-Installation nehmen, um Installationszeit zu sparen.

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Ein kleines Verständnissproblem habe ich mit wine! Wie ist das um wine nutzen zu können muß ich windows und die entsprechenden Programme installiert haben? Oder geht das auch ohne Windows installation?

 

Du benötigst kein installiertes Windows. Es ist nur von Vorteil, die normalen Windows-DLLs in WINE einzubinden; zumindest laut der WINE-Dokumentation. Die Programme selbst müssen in der Regel nicht installiert sein, aber manche Installationsroutinen funktionieren mit WINE nicht.

----------

## reptile

zum thema mixer: dmix oder ein sound-server ist nur dann notwendig, wenn die sound-hardware keinen hardware-mixer mitbringt. die creative-karten tun das aber fast alle, zumindest die live- und audigy-serien. da braucht mal also keinen dmix oder (schauder) arts.

----------

## slick

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Ich möchte ein System für den Dauerbetrieb (als Router, Fileserver, Vdr, downloadserver und ev. Druckserver) 

 

Also auf einen (Dial-in?) Router gehört keines der nachfolgendes Dinge. Es sei denn man kapselt es mit uml o.ä. Entweder Router ohne X oder VDR mit div. anderen Services. Alles zusammen auf einer Maschine würde mir wahrscheinlich schlaflose Nächte machen.

----------

## lexi

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also auf einen (Dial-in?) Router gehört keines der nachfolgendes Dinge. Es sei denn man kapselt es mit uml o.ä. Entweder Router ohne X oder VDR mit div. anderen Services. Alles zusammen auf einer Maschine würde mir wahrscheinlich schlaflose Nächte machen.

 

hi, meinst du das in bezug auf Sicherheit? Oder ist es schwierig das genauso zum laufen zu bekommen?

----------

## return13

ich denke er meinte es im bezug auf Sicherheit...

Zum laufen bekommst dus fast immer irgendwie, jedoch falls etwas als ein so wichtiges Glied im Netzwerk ist, tut man so wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig an Programmen auf dies Gerät um Sicherheitslecks möglich gering zu halten...

----------

## slick

Ja, ich meinte es in Bezug auf Sicherheit. Sobald Dein Paketfilter an dem Router aus irgendwelchen Gründen versagt und/oder einer von den Diensten falsch konfiguriert ist, hast Du ein Problem. Ob Du es merkst ist eine andere Sache.

Siehe auch http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-security.xml das (auf jeden Fall für Router) gelesen und entsprechend umgesetzt werden sollte. Wo Linux (Gentoo) drauf steht ist nicht automatisch Sicherheit drin.

----------

## lexi

Hi, erst mal Danke an die Rege Beteiligung. Das mit der Routerfunktion werde ich mir noch mal überlegen (ev. bleibt der bisherige Server noch ertwas länger im Einsatz, oder ich lasse mir was anderes einfallen, was ist den in Hinsicht auf Sicherheit besser Software Lösung oder doch lieber nen Hardwarer Router?) Das mit dem USE flags hat sich auch geklärt. 

Zum Raid conroller habe ich noch eine Nachfrage. Also ich will kein Raidlevel, der soll einfach nur die drangesteckten Platten erkennen und drauf zugreifen können! Wenn ich jetzt erst mal ohne den Contoller installiere und die Inst. erfolgreich ist  und alles läuft wie es soll. Ist es dann möglich der Controller reinzubauen und neuzustarten oder werden da die Plattenbezeichnung neu geordnet? Mir ist da irgendwas in Errinnerung das die erste Platte am Controller automatisch zu /dev/hda wird oder täusche ich mich hier? Und wie ist das die High Point sind hier ja nicht gerade "willkommen" gibt es mit den dingern nur probleme in den Raidleveln oder generel?

danke an euch alle, mfg lexi

----------

## slick

Also solange Du kein Raidlevel möchtest sehe ich das als unproblematisch. Sollte er durch den Raidcontroller die Plattendevices ändern (z.B. hda -> sda) ist das nicht weiter tragisch. Du änderst einfach in der /etc/fstab sowie beim Bootmanager die Devices, Bootmanager neu im MBR installieren das wars. Sollte von BootCd geschehen.

U.U. brauchst Du im Kernel noch ein paar Ergänzungen für den Raidcontroller. Boote einfach von Knoppix, (das erkennt fast alles) und schau mit dmesg was für Geräte gefunden wurden.

----------

## Henno

 *Quote:*   

> Das habe ich vor : Ich möchte ein System für den Dauerbetrieb (als Router, Fileserver, Vdr, downloadserver und ev. Druckserver) . 

 

Benutze den ct` Debianserver mit IPCOP-Firewall in UserMode-Linux. 

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/srv/

Alles integriert und läuft Out-Of-The-Box.

Wenns dann wieder eine Workstation sein soll bietet sich auch Gentoo wieder an. Einen Server, der direkt am Internet hängt, als Laie aufsetzen zu wollen ist ein wenig zu gefährlich.

----------

## lexi

so, da ist mir doch letzte Nacht eingefallen das ich noch nen Sinus 154 DSL Router haben sollte. Gesucht, gefunden, Doku angeschaut, getestet, eingestellt und für gut befunden. Also habe ich erst mal das ding Eingebaut. Ist auf jedenfall von dem Netzwerkaufbau besser, bisher waren es ca 30 Meter zwischen Splitter und  DSL Modem. Das ging zwar auch aber wer weiß schon "verlust" ic auf der Strecke hatte. So habe gerade mal die install gestartet. Mal sehen wie weit ich diesmal komme. Habe mich jetzt erst mal für Stage 3 entschieden! Warum schlägt mir uname -m i686 vor obwohl ich ein Athlon XP habe und der auch so beim starten erkannt wird?

----------

## lexi

So diesmal bin ich schon einen Schritt weiter!  :Laughing:   er bootet so wie er es soll !  :Cool: 

Leider habe ich derzeit noch 2 probs. X-starten klappt, aber irgendwie nicht so wie ich es mir dachte (ja gibt schon ne menge Threads dazu, ist auch nicht das wichtige, da gibt es ja genug zu lesen  :Cool:  ). Das bedenklichere ist das ich kein Netzwerk habe!  Da wird schon beim starten rumgemecket das es nicht gestartet werden kann. Die Netzwerk-Einstellungen am Schluß der Installanleitung bin ich exakt durchgegangen. Und ein net-setup eth0 habe ich schon probiert, das gibt es hier nicht! Habt ihr ander Befehle  für mir wie ich das Netzwerk wieder aktiv bekomme? Irgendwie wäre das schon wichtig um wenigstens was zu emergen können!

so Netzwerk läuft  :Very Happy:   habe den kernel einfach noch mal bearbeitet.

----------

## _never_

 *Henno wrote:*   

> Einen Server, der direkt am Internet hängt, als Laie aufsetzen zu wollen ist ein wenig zu gefährlich.

 

Damit betitelst du sämtliche Einsteiger als dumm. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Wissen rennt einem ja nicht hinterher.

----------

## _never_

 *lexi wrote:*   

> Warum schlägt mir uname -m i686 vor obwohl ich ein Athlon XP habe und der auch so beim starten erkannt wird?

 

Weil der Athlon XP ein i686 ist. =)

----------

## psyqil

 *_never_ wrote:*   

>  *Henno wrote:*   Einen Server, der direkt am Internet hängt, als Laie aufsetzen zu wollen ist ein wenig zu gefährlich. Damit betitelst du sämtliche Einsteiger als dumm. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Wissen rennt einem ja nicht hinterher.

  :Shocked:  Bei manchen Sachen ist Trial-and-Error nicht die beste Methode... oder ist es Dir egal, ob Dein Arzt studiert hat? Und wenn Leute ohne Führerschein auf der Autobahn unterwegs sind, sind die auch nicht dumm, sondern interessiert?

----------

## lexi

 *_never_ wrote:*   

>  *lexi wrote:*   Warum schlägt mir uname -m i686 vor obwohl ich ein Athlon XP habe und der auch so beim starten erkannt wird? 
> 
> Weil der Athlon XP ein i686 ist. =)

 

soweit war mir das auch schon klar, nur warum gibts nen Stage 3 für Ahlon XP ? und warum wird mir das nicht vorgeschlagen?  Ist jetzt auch erst mal egal, habe ja schon installiert! Und wenn dann alles laufen sollte bleibt die dann auch drauf.

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Dec 22, 2012 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c07

Eine Person in einem Auto stellt immer eine Gefahr dar. Deshalb muss es auch zwangsversichert werden. Bei einem Rechner, der im Internet hängt, ist die Gefahr zwar anderer Art, aber jedenfalls vorhanden, weil er für Angriffe auf andere Rechner benutzt werden kann. Bei Servern, die ständig unter einer festen Adresse erreichbar sind und eine große Bandbreite haben, ist die Gefahr größer als anderswo.

----------

## slick

Der Vergleich mit dem Auto paßt genauso wenig wie der mit dem Arzt. Oder kann hier jemand einen Doktortitel in Linux bzw. einen amtlich anerkannten Linux-Führerschein vorweisen? Try & Error ist bei Linux nicht wegzudenken. Natürlich muß dabei immer die Umgebung betrachtet werden wo man dies tut. Try & Error auf einem Server ist schlecht, das sollte jeder wissen. Was ich daheim mit Try & Error experimentiere geht denke ich keinen was an. Ich sollte mir nur darüber im klaren sein, dies so zu tun dass über meine Breitband-Verbindung zum Internet nicht selbige Situation wie bei einem "echten" Server ergibt. Wenn ich mit dem X-Server per Try & Error lokal rumspiele ist das was anderes als wenn ich das mit einem DNS-Server "online" tue.

Deswegen bin ich der Meinung Try & Error kann nicht immer als grundböse angesehen werden. Es kommt immer genau auf die jeweiligen Umstände an.

----------

## _never_

 *lexi wrote:*   

>  *_never_ wrote:*    *lexi wrote:*   Warum schlägt mir uname -m i686 vor obwohl ich ein Athlon XP habe und der auch so beim starten erkannt wird? 
> 
> Weil der Athlon XP ein i686 ist. =) 
> 
> soweit war mir das auch schon klar, nur warum gibts nen Stage 3 für Ahlon XP ? und warum wird mir das nicht vorgeschlagen?  Ist jetzt auch erst mal egal, habe ja schon installiert! Und wenn dann alles laufen sollte bleibt die dann auch drauf.

 

Seit dem i686 wurden Prozessoren nicht mehr umbenannt. Alle Prozessoren ab Pentium 2 gehören zur Familie i686. Diese wiederum gehört zur Familie x86. Das heißt nicht, dass die Prozessoren der i686-Familie immer noch abwärtskompatibel sind. Ein für den Athlon XP kompiliertes Programm wird beispielsweise nicht auf einem Pentium 2 laufen.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Bei manchen Sachen ist Trial-and-Error nicht die beste Methode... oder ist es Dir egal, ob Dein Arzt studiert hat? Und wenn Leute ohne Führerschein auf der Autobahn unterwegs sind, sind die auch nicht dumm, sondern interessiert?

 

Bei manchen Sachen ja. Aber wie slick schon sagte. Die Vergleiche sind absolut unpassend. Du kannst natürlich nicht auf Trial & Error - Basis einen Produktionsserver aufsetzen, aber davon hat auch niemand gesprochen. Und es ist wie beim Programmieren. Du kannst noch so viel Dokumentationen lesen. Ohne selbst einmal Hand angelegt zu haben, wirst du nicht mal das kleinste Programm zum Laufen bringen.

----------

